# Clairol Born Blonde - anyone use it?



## boopie (Feb 21, 2008)

I really want to be a blonde; I loved it when my hair was about shoulder length about 3-4 years ago. The girl at the salon pulled it through a cap. My hair grew so fast that I was getting the re-growth done every 5 weeks, if not right after the 4th. That was getting too expensive, so I stopped and got it colored back to a medium brown.

Now, it is halfway down my back (bra strap) and colored a dark brown. As a child, I had what you'd call 'dirty blonde' hair color. Now, I want to go to a light blonde, maybe honey blonde. I think a friend can help me achieve the all-over blonde (no cap!) and I can do the re-growth myself.

Has anyone used this product before? The 'Born Blonde Ultra Blue' says for _use on light blonde to dark brown hair_. The 'born Blonde Maxi' says for _use on dark blonde to black hair_. I'm unsure on which one to use, although I'm weighing heavily on the later.

Oh, and I think I can do the re-growth pretty easy by myself, or with help from a friend or my hubby with Clairol 'Nice &amp; Easy Root Touchup.

I would appreciate all comments and/or suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 21, 2008)

I've never heard of it. I say if it saves you heaps of money etc then go for it!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 21, 2008)

Go for it! =)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 21, 2008)

We sell it at work....not too many people buy it, and I don't know too much about it. But usually when you use that or any other lightener for extreme lightening/bleaching, especially on dark brown and black hair, it turns brassy, or a funky orangy color. The blue in it will help fight that, but it still does it sometimes. Usually when it comes to lightening your hair this much you aren't going to get it right the first time, you have to take it in stages.


----------

